# Please name my new BREED



## Bedste (Oct 8, 2012)

I am crossing a Saanen/Nubian Buck with a Lamancha Doe.......  any ideas?


I just found out that my Saanen/Nubian Buck with my Nubian Doe is called a Snubian....  who'd a thunk it?



Any suggestions on what I can call my Saanen/Nubian/Lamancha kids?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 8, 2012)

Ummm.... Saamanbian


----------



## Bedste (Oct 8, 2012)

AWESOME


----------



## Bedste (Oct 8, 2012)

SAW MAN BIEN

I like it


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 8, 2012)

Snubancha!


----------



## Bedste (Oct 9, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Snubancha!


GREAT!  I knew the BYH peeps would have lots of great ideas!!


----------



## lovinglife (Oct 9, 2012)

Lasnubian


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 9, 2012)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> Lasnubian


Dang, that was mine!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 9, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Snubancha!


HA! I was going to suggest this


----------



## Bedste (Oct 11, 2012)

Snubians and Sawmancha or Lasnubian.....?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 11, 2012)

I like Lasnubian. Pronounced -- lo-snoo-bee-in


----------

